# Fat Princess



## g-squared (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont know if anybody else has been paying attention to e3, whether its via tv coverage or the internet, but theres a game coming out on psn titled, Fat Princess. The general idea of the game is to take your princess back from the other team's castle. However, the gaming aspect that makes it especially relevnt to the community on dimensions is that, players are encourged to venture out into the battleground and collect food items and bring them back to the castle and feed them to the princess, causing her to become fatter and therefore harder to be taken by the other team.Ive been hearing a lot of good buzz about this game, but theres no set release date at this point, I cant wait until it comes out personally. If you want to read the whole article on ign here's a link http://ps3.ign.com/articles/890/890482p1.html


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2008)

g-squared said:


> I dont know if anybody else has been paying attention to e3, whether its via tv coverage or the internet, but theres a game coming out on psn titled, Fat Princess. The general idea of the game is to take your princess back from the other team's castle. However, the gaming aspect that makes it especially relevnt to the community on dimensions is that, players are encourged to venture out into the battleground and collect food items and bring them back to the castle and feed them to the princess, causing her to become fatter and therefore harder to be taken by the other team.Ive been hearing a lot of good buzz about this game, but theres no set release date at this point, I cant wait until it comes out personally. If you want to read the whole article on ign here's a link http://ps3.ign.com/articles/890/890482p1.html



Ha I read about that today and was thinking "ooh I should post that on Dims!"


Plus the article says it's as good as Pixel Junk Monsters which is *fantastic*


----------



## Tooz (Jul 16, 2008)

I want it. Hahahaaa. I would buy the system for that.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 16, 2008)

Found a YouTube link for it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FyEuRem5N78


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 16, 2008)

Aw! Isn't that so cute!

EYE <3 BBW ROYALTY 

View attachment fat-princess-20080715103601432.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jul 16, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Aw! Isn't that so cute!
> 
> EYE <3 BBW ROYALTY



That is now my profile pic.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 16, 2008)

*may be developing a girl-crush on Fat Princess*


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 16, 2008)

...could it be? a video game enticing enough to get me to pick up a controller?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 16, 2008)

Tooz said:


> That is now my profile pic.



Hahaha...you weren't joking. Awesome.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2008)

Well hells yeah!

Thats the coolest!

It kinda reminds me of Polly Pocket.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

My bf has been following e3 and has never mentioned this game. He shall be punished. *cracks whip*


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 17, 2008)

Is this a step in the right direction for Gaming????

who knows, but if it is, then it should be a good game.

If the get the balance right, it will be a trully excellent game. the different classes remind me somewhat of team fortress 2 (Swordman-heavy, Wizard-demoman/pyro, Archer-sniper/scout, Priest-medic, builder-enginneer)

Team FATress! With a Princess!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm getting the feeling that this game is going to be the 'Pigs is Pigs' moment for a whole new generation of FA's. 

I have to admit, I really like that the game is unabashedly called "Fat" Princess... not Overweight or Obese or whatever... and its getting some major thumbs up from right across the board... it'll be mainstream which is cool indeed.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

James said:


> i'm getting the feeling that this game is going to be the 'Pigs is Pigs' moment for a whole new generation of FA's.



I said the _exact_ same thing last night, pretty much.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 17, 2008)

James said:


> i'm getting the feeling that this game is going to be the 'Pigs is Pigs' moment for a whole new generation of FA's.
> 
> I have to admit, I really like that the game is unabashedly called "Fat" Princess... not Overweight or Obese or whatever... and its getting some major thumbs up from right across the board... it'll be mainstream which is cool indeed.


ha! we've been discussing this over at the "Video Game Nerds" thread. 
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29376&page=38
yes, this sounds like a brilliant and beautiful combination. stellar gameplay, cute characters, and a fair representation of fat people.

this is why the 360 will never be as cool as the PS3!


----------



## pudgy (Jul 17, 2008)

But is this consentual?! Does she want to be a fat princess??!! Is this healthy?!

Oh duh! I'm on the weight board and I'm allowed to be turned on by this. Sometimes I forget.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if this game will ever find its way to Germany...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I wonder if this game will ever find its way to Germany...



The combat is very bloody in it, sooo...


----------



## g-squared (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I wonder if this game will ever find its way to Germany...



well its being released as a downloadable game on psn, which is the playstation 3's online service, so i would imagine so. Also, if it's like most other downloadable games it'll probably cost about 10 dollars american.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 17, 2008)

g-squared said:


> well its being released as a downloadable game on psn, which is the playstation 3's online service, so i would imagine so. Also, if it's like most other downloadable games it'll probably cost about 10 dollars american.


PSN games are either really cheap or too expensive. $22 for Loco Roco? $40 for GT: Prolouge? YIKES!
$10 for echochrome and $7 for Flow are good deals, though.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 17, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> PSN games are either really cheap or too expensive. $22 for Loco Roco? $40 for GT: Prolouge? YIKES!
> $10 for echochrome and $7 for Flow are good deals, though.



well thats true, but i'm pretty sure Loco Roco is only so cheap, because if it were any cheaper nobody would buy the psp version, but this is coming from a guy who has bought more downloadable games from the wii than my ps3 or 360. Those are very reasonably priced. Even though i'd be willing to pay vast quantities of cash to play fat princess when it comes out


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 17, 2008)

How long before somebody ports it? I figure I can wait a couple months for 
the PC version. It _is_ uuber cute, though. I wonder if they'll ever make a first-person version.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 18, 2008)

PixelJunk Monsters and Super Stardust HD are where its at 

Also, I am fucking excited for this game. It looks awesome and fun as hell.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

bloody missions?
feeding a princess?

different cute levels/areas?

this is like Candyland and WoW mixed for me.
:eat2:
can not wait to wear out the controller.

loved it so much so im making her and him my avatar.
because technically im related to Welsh hierarchy....

just your common WAP, Welsh American Princess.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> The combat is very bloody in it, sooo...


Exactly... :doh:


----------



## Mishty (Jul 18, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> bloody missions?
> feeding a princess?
> 
> different cute levels/areas?
> ...



Candyland and WoW...lmao


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Candyland and WoW...lmao



you like that?

lol
the cartoons are candyland ish... and so is the names of the places like "blackforrest cake..."

plus all the modes and stuff are like WoW.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2008)

This game shall win every internet imaginable... if they do it right. If it's not horribly insulting, I'll definitely have to buy it.


----------



## Happenstance (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd like to meet the person who came up with this concept. You know, to figure out intentions and all. The game looks good, but my interest in video games faded severely long ago, and I'll be dashed if I throw down the money for a PS3 for this alone.

Oh, and a friend of mine has a shirt that says 'Fat people are harder to kidnap.' How relevant.


----------



## mango (Jul 21, 2008)

*Official Fat Princess Logo*


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 21, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> this is like Candyland and WoW mixed for me.
> :eat2:




It's clearly time for me to start saving for a PS3 :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 22, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> The combat is very bloody in it, sooo...



That's the one thing that sort of puzzles me...the imagery is just about as bloody as Mortal Kombat but the characters are simplistic enough to look like something out of a Japanese cartoon for children. It's a bit confusing to figure what the target market is because I don't see too many older players on pins and needles for this. Then again, could it really be possible that a few of our own broke into the industry and put this together for us???

I think it's too early to tell if this is a step in the right direction for us or not, nor am I sure if I really want to part with $60 over it. I'll have to rent it when it comes out and see for myself.

In the meantime, my PS3 is being sent back to the factory AGAIN for service. Word of advice, DO NOT PURCHASE OR EVEN PLAY WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008, because this is the SECOND time it's killed my system and I'm not really getting much play out of it; it can't be a coincidence.

(and you can't make fat girl wrestlers in it, anyway...useless!)


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 22, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I think it's too early to tell if this is a step in the right direction for us or not, nor am I sure if I really want to part with $60 over it. I'll have to rent it when it comes out and see for myself.



Actually it'll probably cost between $5 and $15 - it's a PSN downloadable title, not a disk release. And there'll probably be a demo, PSN games usually have them.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 22, 2008)

Divals said:


> Actually it'll probably cost between $5 and $15 - it's a PSN downloadable title, not a disk release. And there'll probably be a demo, PSN games usually have them.



I think I can spend $5 on something like this...I'll keep an eye out for it when my PS3 comes back from the factory.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my PS3, and this will be the *third* PSN purchase I've made on it.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 23, 2008)

This is literally the only thing that makes me almost want a PS3 over my new 360. Quite literally.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 23, 2008)

Ekim said:


> This is literally the only thing that makes me almost want a PS3 over my new 360. Quite literally.



Just another reason why being an FA ain't easy, I guess


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, all the psn, ps3, downloadable watchyacallits is a bit mumbo jumbo to me but just wanna say....howwwwwwwww cute is the princess!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 23, 2008)

Always one the console I don't have!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Always one the console I don't have!


Uhm, yes. Why is there no PC version?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, yes. Why is there no PC version?



The same reason hot games like Metal Gear Solid are not on the PC. At least not at first.


----------



## kakmonster (Jul 24, 2008)

Except that Metal Gear Solid is on the PC. The second one too.


----------



## Tychondarova (Jul 25, 2008)

This is the most awesome video game idea ever. Ever.

You can hack your enemies to pieces in satisfyingly gruesome ways, and feed a beautiful girl until she is too fat to move.

Fuck, this means I might actually be stupid enough to get a PS3...

-Ty


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, yes. Why is there no PC version?



I always believed SONY had an army of lawyers that whipped their design studios into not releasing for other platforms for as long as possible, but it could just be that it would be hard to port.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> I always believed SONY had an army of lawyers that whipped their design studios into not releasing for other platforms for as long as possible, but it could just be that it would be hard to port.


Well, in some way you're right. (With the porting)
Though I think in this case, it might be quite easy, as there are no big problems on the optics department.

On the other hand, I'm not sure if it is an army of lawyers, but maybe a handful of snobs that think their platform is better than the others... 
I can understand that these platforms need some exclusive games (like Mario & friends at Nintendo) to get the people buying their stuff. But I think they miss out a lot of money trying to make all games exclusive... I've seen better ideas to get people buying more than on console...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 25, 2008)

kakmonster said:


> Except that Metal Gear Solid is on the PC. The second one too.



Not at first, after the playstation users got their fill.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Not at first, after the playstation users got their fill.


Yeah, this happens quite often. And the PC version usuall looks like crap, afterwards. No visible effort to port it for that platform...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, this happens quite often. And the PC version usuall looks like crap, afterwards. No visible effort to port it for that platform...



Yet, if the PC has a break out hit, you notice that the console port is always get a great effort, plus are packed with extras.


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

On the title pic I like the little guy in the lower right who is straining so hard his eyes are shut and he is about to collapse. He doesn't realize that if he just gave in and allowed the princess to fall on him he would then be in a state of total bliss.


I can just imagine some of the player names that people from here will use when they get online to play...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Yet, if the PC has a break out hit, you notice that the console port is always get a great effort, plus are packed with extras.


Indeed. Though it's usually easier to scale down the graphics...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

There's a new vid of the game... near the end, you get a closer look on the Princess.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not sure why so many people are saying "lol this might finally be the reason to buy a PS3 lol".

There are a ton of other reasons. It definitely does not have the Xbox 360 game library (considering the 360 has been out for, what...14 months longer?), but there are a myriad of other benefits:

-80gb Hard Drive built in
-Acts as a home media center for all your music, videos and photos
-Doesn't have a 30% failure rate 
-Is the *best* Blu-Ray player on the market
-Metal Gear Solid 4, Pixeljunk Eden, Everyday Shooter, Super Stardust HD, Warhawk, Rachet and Clank, God of War III, Gran Turismo 5, WipEout HD, and of course Fat Princess just begin to scratch the surface for games
-PSN is extremely well laid out and organized, and allows rental/purchasable video content
[email protected]: Help contribute to cures for diseases while you're at work!
-Planet Earth on Blu Ray.

Anyway, I'd love to own a 360 concurrently, but when it came down to it, there were just too many positives for the PS3 for me over the 360. The PS3 is going to be a long, slow burn with many excellent titles coming out (albeit slowly) over time.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 25, 2008)

i thought the 360 had a *40*% chance of "ring of death."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> I'm not sure why so many people are saying "lol this might finally be the reason to buy a PS3 lol".
> 
> There are a ton of other reasons. It definitely does not have the Xbox 360 game library (considering the 360 has been out for, what...14 months longer?), but there are a myriad of other benefits:
> 
> ...


Yes, but it still is quite expensive...
And if you haven't got the money to buy more than one machine at a time, you'll go and get the one that features your favorite games, first...
The folding @ home project is nice, if you can afford to have your PS3 running all day.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 26, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i thought the 360 had a *40*% chance of "ring of death."



Fanboys even here? 

The 30% failure rate was an exageration and the PS3 is not with out it's issues. That being said, both systems are worth owning only a fanboy would say otherwise. 

Back to Fat Princess. I really just don't get the appeal of the game. The only Playstation Network game I'm interested in so far is Quest for Booty. I loves Ratchet and Clank. Just wish they'd release it here on Blu-Ray too like Europe is getting.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, it's a cool idea. My personal hypothesis is that most of the, "lol,finally a reason to buy the PS3!" folks don't realize or don't care how much better the execution could be if the design studio was actually looking into making a game specifically catering to Feeders and FA. I guess the demand for a fapperific first person feeding game isn't as high as one might imagine. That and it is kind of cute. I could see it being quite addictive - even without the amusing twist.

[edit]
Post 1776, the post of independance!
[/edit]


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 26, 2008)

Something about this in a video game makes me imagine the first shots fired in a feeder/furry war...


----------



## Victim (Jul 27, 2008)

It actually looks like a decent RTS war game.


----------



## braindeadhead (Jul 28, 2008)

http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/feminists-cry-foul-over-fat-princess/1232315

A response to the game "Fat Princess"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

braindeadhead said:


> http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/feminists-cry-foul-over-fat-princess/1232315
> 
> A response to the game "Fat Princess"



I had just read the same article... guess you can't please everyone, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> I had just read the same article... guess you can't please everyone, huh?


Well, that would be something completely new... (and, honestly, quite boring)


----------



## BTB (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone up for making a LARP Session out of this idea?


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a splendid weekend diversion. Now we just need to find a couple girls who can gain 20-30kg from a slice of cake... Seriously though, I'm down.


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Jul 6, 2009)

This has been on my list of "absolutely have to have games for PS3" game list for weeks XD


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Totmacher said:


> Sounds like a splendid weekend diversion. Now we just need to find a couple girls who can gain 20-30kg from a slice of cake... Seriously though, I'm down.


I guess it would be making more sense to find the magic cake...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 7, 2009)

the game was announced about a year ago, and it was _supposed_ to come out last month. but it won't be ready until the end of summer... at least that's what Sony's saying.

for those of you into portable gaming, there will be an expanded (pardon the pun) version of the game on PSP called _Fat Princess: Fistful of Cake_. it will have additional gameplay modes and exclusive multiplayer maps. and just like the PS3 version, it will have online multiplayer.


----------



## Russ2d (Jul 7, 2009)

Tychondarova said:


> This is the most awesome video game idea ever. Ever.
> 
> You can hack your enemies to pieces in satisfyingly gruesome ways, and feed a beautiful girl until she is too fat to move.
> 
> ...




Oh dear god this game sounds like an FA dream... man oh man now I have to get the PS3


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

come
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61105


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 27, 2009)

good news, you guys!
Fat Princess is actually coming out _this week_! July 30th, to be exact.
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/07/27/fat-princess-waddling-onto-psn-worldwide-this-week


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> come
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61105



tee hee hee..


----------



## Victim (Jul 29, 2009)

Cake in one hand, battle axe in the other...


----------



## bdog (Jul 31, 2009)

YAY!!! bought it tonight... only had the chance to play it for about an hour, though. 

It's awesome... I love it.  I mean, I haven't played it enough for a real review, but that's my first impression. 

A cute little princess says she wants cake in a high pitched voice... and you have to go get it for her, and feed it to her. If it's wrong for me to like that, then I don't want to be right. 

That's just a small component of the game, really, but it's enjoyable and necessary. More solid review to come after the weekend is over. I think the real meat of the game is the online play and I haven't even tried it yet...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 31, 2009)

and to think I just went out and bought Call of Juarez: Bound In Blood....when I could have been fattening up a little princess.

:doh:


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 31, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> and to think I just went out and bought Call of Juarez: Bound In Blood....when I could have been fattening up a little princess.
> 
> :doh:



will this vid make you feel better?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLXGET5LJn4


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 31, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> will this vid make you feel better?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLXGET5LJn4



To quote Slim Pickens...."tha' might help"


----------

